# Stardew Valley Switch: Cow+goat do not produce -Solved but not solved-



## Stella-Io (Jul 14, 2020)

Okay so I'm having a huge major issue with both my cow and goat. Neither one of them produce any milk. At all. They have NEVER given me milk.

•It's been past their 5 day maturity after they arent babies anymore. The cow I've had near a whole season.
•I pet, feed them every single day. They always have food.
•I never get the option 'animal doesn't have milk today'. Everytime I go up to them, with my milk bucket highlighted cause I cant hold it, it gives me their stats, not letting me able to milk them.
•The cow is brown
•The cow has 2 hearts
•The goat has like half a heart or 1 full heart idk
•Yes I bought the stupid milk bucket
•To my knowledge I didn't impregnate either one of them

At this point I'm leaving them outside all the time with grass in the fenced in area that they can eat. I need them to give milk so I can get a greenhouse this winter. I'm either gonna give up on them completely, buy a rabbit for its wool and hope and pray I can buy some milk somewhere, or try to level up to farmer level 10 where I can get an automatic milker or somethin. Idk somethin I read.

I read there's a bug that will STOP them from producing but they never did produce in the first place. Please tell me what I am doing wrong this is getting really irritating.

*Update*: I kind of solved the problem by getting the automatic grabber. It was pricey but I'm finally getting their products as I should. I still don't know why I wasn't getting their products considering I was doing everything right, always fed, pet, in a good mood and it was well past their maturity. My chickens who I treated the same have absolutely no problem producing as they should.


----------



## BlueOceana (Jul 14, 2020)

Are you leaving them outside at night to or leaving the barn door open all night? That could cause it, leaving them in the rain will do that too. Also if you are in winter do you have the barn heater? I don't know if that has a big effect because when I got my first cow by winter I already had the heater.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 15, 2020)

BlueOceana said:


> Are you leaving them outside at night to or leaving the barn door open all night? That could cause it, leaving them in the rain will do that too. Also if you are in winter do you have the barn heater? I don't know if that has a big effect because when I got my first cow by winter I already had the heater.



I got them in spring or summer and I got the heater when I got the animals. I never let them outside when it rained, and there for majority of their time they were only indoors as I didn't realize the night garage type door opened.

I kind of solved the problem by getting the automatic grabber. It was pricey but I'm finally getting their products as I should. I still don't know why I wasn't getting their products considering I was doing everything right, always fed, pet, in a good mood and it was well past their maturity. My chickens who I treated the same have absolutely no problem producing as they should.


----------



## BlueOceana (Jul 15, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I got them in spring or summer and I got the heater when I got the animals. I never let them outside when it rained, and there for majority of their time they were only indoors as I didn't realize the night garage type door opened.
> 
> I kind of solved the problem by getting the automatic grabber. It was pricey but I'm finally getting their products as I should. I still don't know why I wasn't getting their products considering I was doing everything right, always fed, pet, in a good mood and it was well past their maturity. My chickens who I treated the same have absolutely no problem producing as they should.




That's good sorry that i couldn't be more help. I don't know why it wont let you milk them.


----------

